# Toro 38090 (1132) snowthrower maintenance



## wi_snowmobiler (Aug 27, 2019)

I am a proud owner of an early model 38090 (1132) snowthrower. It's my first thrower and has served well so far. Repair has been fun. Discovered the drive chain is unobtainable after the master link broke apart with 8 inches on the ground waiting for us. All shops exhausted I luckily ran into a master link at True Value that was same size, although I had to grind out a few thousands from the sleeve to get the uniquly keyed Toro pin to fit.

A few issues with it

reverse and 1st gear dont engage when the auger is on.

Only get power to one tire, is that how this thrower works?

Gearbox lube, do I need to change or check it?

Any other maintenance I can do on the machine?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Love this model with the Briggs!

With an impeller kit they throw really well. (based on on my 5/24 which looks to have the same design, only smaller)

Is the wheel pin going through the axle of the un-driven wheel?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

wi_snowmobiler said:


> View attachment 156745
> 
> I am a proud owner of an early model 38090 (1132) snowthrower. It's my first thrower and has served well so far. Repair has been fun. Discovered the drive chain is unobtainable after the master link broke apart with 8 inches on the ground waiting for us. All shops exhausted I luckily ran into a master link at True Value that was same size, although I had to grind out a few thousands from the sleeve to get the uniquly keyed Toro pin to fit.
> 
> ...


* First and reverse should engage when the auger is on, why is this happening I do not know until I see some pics of the insides. when both those black handle knobs are down both clutchs should be engaged and turning. need some vids of what is going on there also. gear box more than likely the seals are gone with the Schwinn so they will need replacement. so that means a tear down is in order. as 4 the lube use 80/90 non syn gear oil. the seals will not hold the syn stuff. I would sand it, prime and paint over the rust that has built up on it thru the years also. so post pics and/or vids of these problems that are presenting themselves onto us here. so I can come up with a battle plan 4 those things. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## wi_snowmobiler (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for the advise. The clutch wasnt fully engaged hence no traction in a wheel. Got that solved. 
Amazed it starts ike a champ after quarter turn of starter!
Teardown of gearbox sounds cumbersome maybe next summer project hopefully it has another winter in it.


----------

